# National Riot Update thread



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

just thought it might be a useful thing to have a general info thread so folk can create and maintain an overview of what's happening where through the night. Intended for news rather than political discussion as such.

I'll kick it off with a report of a youth/police standoff in salford.

e2a confirmed info only please,  not speculation or rumour..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a thread like this already...Well Says London but has info about other areas too. Perhaps merge them?

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ace-in-various-parts-of-london.278879/page-17


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Aug 9, 2011)

Heavy police activity in Newcastle a few hours ago, heading west - I don't predict a riot though.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

There's already one for the London areas, another one for Liverpool, Birmingham etc.

Or are you talking about another for all the new areas that may kick off tonight?  Wales? Scotland?


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

The clue is in the fucking title people.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

existing threads carry a lot of discussion/bollocks as well. I just thought it could be a useful resource to have a national overview for people, alongside various regional threads which also cross into other area reports. just trying to be helpful.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

What's to say this thread won't end up carrying a lot of discussion/bollox as well?


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> What's to say this thread won't end up carrying a lot of discussion/bollox as well?



Oh now you've started it....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> The clue is in the fucking title people.



and?


----------



## Zabo (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> existing threads carry a lot of discussion/bollocks as well. I just thought it could be a useful resource to have a national overview for people, alongside various regional threads which also cross into other area reports. just trying to be helpful.


 
You've done right, stick with it.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> The clue is in the fucking title people.



I was hoping it would be free of sniping as well...
;-)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> existing threads carry a lot of discussion/bollocks as well. I just thought it could be a useful resource to have a national overview for people, alongside various regional threads which also cross into other area reports. just trying to be helpful.



Yeah I see your point....discussion is bad!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> I was hoping it would be free of sniping as well...
> ;-)



See above.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> I was hoping it would be free of sniping as well...
> ;-)



You've been here long enough to know the chances of that are low


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

Lots of smoke and fire in Northampton. 

I have just lit the BBQ though, so I doubt i'm going to get the TSG giving me a kicking.


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> just thought it might be a useful thing to have a general info thread so folk can create and maintain an overview of what's happening where through the night. Intended for news rather than political discussion as such.
> 
> I'll kick it off with a report of a youth/police standoff in salford. ..



1) This is what the BBC/Sky News/Guardian etc does
2) Where's the link for this 'news' you are reporting?

I really don't see the point of this thread.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> and?


sorry Minnie - yeah, the idea is to create a news feed of anything relevant happening anywhere. I'm sure people will still use specific area threads for places they live/have a particular interest in.

The key idea is a general overview.


----------



## 1%er (Aug 9, 2011)

Great  idea, not everyone is in England or can watch TV news.

I'm listening to London radio but haven't heard anything about problems tonight, just lots of people saying this is closed and that is closed.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 9, 2011)

I agree.  Lots of rumours on other threads as well as general opinions on the situation.  A thread for actual sightings of stuff happening tonight would be useful.

For me anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

I can see your point, but looking at the places hit on a map last night (51 locations), I reckon more people will stick to the threads of the areas they are familiar with. Seeing news from 50 different areas will be a lot to keep track of, although using this as a sort of summary thread could be a good idea.

I think there's a fair few people watching this site though. Are you meaning something similar to this but nationally?

http://thewestlondoner.wordpress.com/2011/08/08/more-london-disturbances-tonight/

You should add to only post with confirmed info rather than rumours, speculation etc.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> 1) This is what the BBC/Sky News/Guardian etc does
> 2) Where's the link for this 'news' you are reporting?
> 
> I really don't see the point of this thread.


eyewitness reports?
further detail?
areas there's no media?
stuff that isn't in the mainstream?

just an idea. if it dies, it dies.

*shrugs*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 9, 2011)

OMFG! Kicking off somewhere!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.p...3868994814.194924.310716489814&type=1&theater


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2011)

BBC says the Central Housing Office in Salford is on fire


----------



## equationgirl (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> eyewitness reports?
> further detail?
> areas there's no media?
> stuff that isn't in the mainstream?
> ...


If there's an incident in Salford, for example, where's your evidence? It can be any of the above, but if you can't list to some independent source (preferably not twitter) then it's effectively a random unsubstantiated post on a bulletin board.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I can see your point, but looking at the places hit on a map last night (51 locations), I reckon more people will stick to the threads of the areas they are familiar with. Seeing news from 50 different areas will be a lot to keep track of, although using this as a sort of summary thread could be a good idea.
> 
> I think there's a fair few people watching this site though. Are you meaning something similar to this but nationally?
> 
> ...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you think they'll loot any barges? 

Sorry, I shall leave


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

equationgirl said:


> If there's an incident in Salford, for example, where's your evidence? It can be any of the above, but if you can't list to some independent source (preferably not twitter) then it's effectively a random unsubstantiated post on a bulletin board.


sorry I was rushing...it was radio 4. news.
Fuck knows what I did to my last post.


----------



## 1%er (Aug 9, 2011)

1850: Brixton just now. No violence, just local people gathering to clear up the mess from the last few nights.


----------



## dylanredefined (Aug 9, 2011)

There is a fire in Portsmouth and rumors of a riot. Police have been round to see people trying to encourage one on twitter though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> sorry I was rushing...it was radio 4. news.
> Fuck knows what I did to my last post.



You just fucked up with the quote by posting in the middle of my post.  you need to make sure the thingies are at the beginning and end of anything you're quoting


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You just fucked up with the quote by posting in the middle of my post. you need to make sure the thingies are at the beginning and end of anything you're quoting



I keep doing it myself on these boards for some reason


----------



## 1%er (Aug 9, 2011)

1907: Press Association reporting that windows in Sloane Square have been smashed.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Rumours are rife on Twitter, put in any town's name in the search, there's a housefire at the moment in Beanhill in Milton Keynes for example, therefore it's a riot.


----------



## belboid (Aug 9, 2011)

1%er said:


> 1907: Press Association reporting that windows in Sloane Square have been smashed.


bloody Suffragists!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

1%er said:


> 1907: Press Association reporting that windows in Sloane Square have been smashed.



That's more like it. Posh areas getting cained.


----------



## Bungle73 (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> Rumours are rife on Twitter, put in any town's name in the search, there's a housefire at the moment in Beanhill in Milton Keynes for example, therefore it's a riot.


Yeah, people keep posting about trouble occurring in my home town (Sittingbourne), but according to Kent Police the whole of Kent is quiet.

For instance there were "reports of a large crowd outside Sainsbury's", which I'm guessing is probably just the usual group of kids hanging around, maybe skateboarding, like they always do.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2011)

someone on my facebook saying a debenham's in Newcastle's had it's windows done and all the shops are closing shutters. Don't know for sure, any toonies confirm?


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 9, 2011)

> Manchester's just gone off!!...Stood on Portland Street looking up to Piccadilly Gardens and looks like chaos!...spoke with a fella just come from Market Street saying there must have been about 600 yoof ran past him knocking windows in...Playing cat and mouse with the police...its going to be a long night!



Off someone on facebook.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

DrRingDing said:


> Off someone on facebook.



There is a Manchester riots thread, might want to post that there too.


----------



## weepiper (Aug 9, 2011)

> Mohammed Shafique of the Ramadan Foundation tells the BBC's News Channel there have been running battles between police and young people in Manchester since about 1800 BST. He estimates there are about 2,000 people on the streets around the Arndale Centre. Mr Shafique says the police response seems to be sporadic with five or six officers running at large groups of young people: "There seem to be too many protesters and criminals on the streets of Manchester for the police to do anything.


from the BBC live feed.


----------



## lopsidedbunny (Aug 9, 2011)

All very sad  I am please someone put up a nation wide post up...


----------



## Beanburger (Aug 9, 2011)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> You just fucked up with the quote by posting in the middle of my post.  you need to make sure the thingies are at the beginning and end of anything you're quoting


Damn those awkward thingies!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Beanburger said:


> Damn those awkward thingies!



I'm not very tech minded.  I don't know the name of these thingies.  It's not tags is it?  Codey things?   I'd know it the minute someone wrote it down, but I just can't remember what they're called.


----------



## TruXta (Aug 9, 2011)

Milton Keynes rumoured to see some trouble.


----------



## duncanh64 (Aug 9, 2011)

Not seen a thread on Nottingham, so I'll post here [my first post on U75 for ages, it took riots to get me back on here]. Local rag [Nottm Evening Post] reported some trouble last night from c11.25pm in St Ann's - windows smashed, police station firebombed, attack on JJB Sports & House of Fraser in city centre etc. Plus we had a minor incident as long ago as Friday night with a rubbish skip being set on fire [on my street]. Lots of rumours flying around about something kicking off tonight; local tv news said that the Lace Market area [where I live ] was being 'targeted'. Just back from city centre; extraordinarily quiet; the 'Beach' closed early and now patrolled by security, helicopters and police cars doing regular patrols too; everyone jittery but nothing happening afaik yet.


----------



## starfish (Aug 9, 2011)

All quiet in Brighton.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 9, 2011)

It seems to be dying down thank goodness. The reports are coming in more slowly for Birmingham. Hopefully it is the beginning of the end.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

getting info in via FB from a mate (reliable) who is in Manchester city centre ; she's seeing lots of looting around the northern quarter, mentioned M&S, plus she's seen banks being smashed. people running around with tv's, homeless people looting food. This is all last 40 minutes.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 9, 2011)

It is apparently getting bad in West Brom again.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 9, 2011)

Apple Stores have cleared their stores nationwide according to LBC


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

Disturbances in Bletchley. Not on a large scale.


----------



## manny-p (Aug 9, 2011)

Anyone heard of the book "chavs, the demonisation of the working class"? Author of the book Owen Jones was getting interviewed on bbc news 24


----------



## trabant (Aug 9, 2011)

sky news interviewing vigilantes...


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Milton Keynes rumoured to see some trouble.



Very little trouble


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Balbi said:


> Disturbances in Bletchley. Not on a large scale.



from twitter



> just been down bletchley town,nothing going on.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 9, 2011)

Latest press release from West Midlands Police;

http://www.west-midlands.police.uk/latest-news/press-release.asp?ID=2393


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

belboid said:


> bloody Suffragists!


 LOL


----------



## ddraig (Aug 9, 2011)

oh joy 
tomorrow's front page


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

Sky shows Sikhs, hundreds of them, stood outside their gurdwara.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

lizzieloo said:


> from twitter



My other halfs from Bletchley, she's getting text updates. Police copters up, riot vans out on the street.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

Balbi said:


> My other halfs from Bletchley, she's getting text updates. Police copters up, riot vans out on the street.



There are about 50 kids running about, fucking about with the police, it's not a riot.

ETA: OK scrub that 

I'm getting good at this getting it wrong lark.


----------



## Balbi (Aug 9, 2011)

I didn't say there was a riot, I said there were disturbances.







Sikhs in Southall.


----------



## skitr (Aug 9, 2011)

Nottingham police station firebombed.


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

skitr said:


> Nottingham police station firebombed.


yep, nottingham police on twitter saying canning circus police station firebombed by a group of 30-40. no injuries reported.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

@tomross1


----------



## duncanh64 (Aug 9, 2011)

Paris Garters said:


> yep, nottingham police on twitter saying canning circus police station firebombed by a group of 30-40. no injuries reported.


Just heard that too; Canning Circus much closer to city centre than St Ann's which was attacked last night; also hear from 'This Is Nottingham' that police removed a number of men from the roof of the Girls' High School


----------



## 1%er (Aug 9, 2011)

2218: Fireball in Eltham, very close to Shoezone:


----------



## Paris Garters (Aug 9, 2011)

sorrywhere's eltham? looks like quite a few people.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2011)

SE London


----------



## ddraig (Aug 10, 2011)

strong rumours of pub on fire in Cardiff riverside and also jd sports in bay retail park had door smashed no entry tho and apparently only a couple of youths who ran off


----------



## Corax (Aug 10, 2011)

There's a helicopter overhead in Shirley, Southampton. Like there is twice a week normally on average. A local PCSO has been posting updates on twitter about kids chucking stuff and a bin on fire. 

As a result, we now have tweets such as the following.

*Mixed_Yansta* --Y A N S T A--
My boy told me bare people in shirley on route to town. Jeeez... Surprisingly shit is kicking off in the ends #riots *#**southampton*
*Mixed_Yansta* --Y A N S T A--
Helicopters & bare feds in town. *#**southampton* #riots jeeeezz... Somethings poppin off tonight
*DanFreddieGee* D
Now the riots have hit *#**southampton* #UKriots
*icecool1986* arron mortimer
#southamptonRiots something is going on kno what but the police helicopter is going round *#**Southampton* lots of police cars but no sirens



Wankers.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 10, 2011)

Asian youths apparently defending their area against looters in lozells/aston.


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.twitvid.com/DWZPW

^^^^Neaderthal EDL in Eltham


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Aug 10, 2011)

How do you know they're EDL?


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 10, 2011)

> *Northamptonshire* Police has confirmed no *riots* are taking place across the
> county, despite rumours on social networking sites Facebook and Twitter.


 
PHEW and I was worried local yoot dem from eastern district would be all up in the shoe museum robbing themselves some REAL vintage treads


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 10, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> How do you know they're EDL?



They look, sound and smell EDL


----------



## Shevek (Aug 10, 2011)

BBC Radio Manchester report trouble spreading to outlying areas of Greater Manchester like Oldham and Ashton as rioters return home to their own neighbourhoods. Loads of people reporting the looters are young teenagers with a mix of some older experienced criminals.

A taxi driver who took some rioting teenagers from Oxford Road to Stockport reported the teenagers as saying 'This is the best day of our lives'. It seems to be a kind of carnival atmosphere.


----------



## stuff_it (Aug 10, 2011)

duncanh64 said:


> Just heard that too; Canning Circus much closer to city centre than St Ann's which was attacked last night; also hear from 'This Is Nottingham' that police removed a number of men from the roof of the Girls' High School


Stan's is right next to town, I'd say far nearer than Canning Circus....neither is far though.


----------



## skitr (Aug 10, 2011)

Reading and Slough apparently...


----------

